# Bird Mites!



## pesyapesya (Jan 13, 2013)

HELP!!!

I picked up a blind pij off the streets 2 weeks ago. He's been in quarantine in a separate room for the sake of my other pij. I have JUST noticed that she has what I think are bird mites, as well as a slightly larger bug that is long, ivory, almost looks like a worm until you look very VERY closely to see it has legs and a head. I am VERY afraid of an infestation!!!!! What do I do? She's on antibiotics as a precaution and she has stomach parasites that I haven't treated her for yet. HELP!!!!!!!

EDIT: Upon further googling, it seems that she has pigeon lice. She also has small brownish dots that are crawling around at the base of her feathers that are as I mentioned slightly smaller. Is there any way that they may have crawled into the carpeting and infected everything? Would a carpet cleaner kill them? Just the thought of all of these creepy crawlers around the house give me the heeby jeebies, and I don't need my other pij to get them too!!!!

Any help is MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A spray or powder for mites and lice is all you need. Petsmart or other good pet store should have one for birds, or you coud get it online. Some people just use Sevin dust.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pesyapesya said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I picked up a blind pij off the streets 2 weeks ago. He's been in quarantine in a separate room for the sake of my other pij. I have JUST noticed that she has what I think are bird mites, *as well as a slightly larger bug that is long, ivory, almost looks like a worm until you look very VERY closely to see it has legs and a head*. I am VERY afraid of an infestation!!!!! What do I do? She's on antibiotics as a precaution and she has stomach parasites that I haven't treated her for yet. HELP!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


As John says, any Bird mite spray from a pet shop will do. Be sure to cover the birds eyes & beak before spraying, and also spray under the wings as this is their favourite hiding place.
They cannot survive long away from the bird, so carpet infestation is not really a problem

As regards the other "ivory" one, please examine the bird carefully for any wounds, and also around the vent area. Your description sounds more like a maggot than anything else.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You can use a lice or mite spray for birds. Pets stores carry it. Or if he has internal parasites also, as you say, you can use Ivermectin. That will kill lice, mites and internal parasites. 
The long ivory bug sounds like pigeon louse.


----------



## pesyapesya (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you guys SO much. The longer bugs looked like the little guy on the right side of the photograph, to me. It was very small and I wouldn't have thought it was anything until it started moving. I couldn't find any wounds so far, either. 

I wouldn't know where I'd be without you guys!

Pesya


PS I am so relieved, words do not describe!


----------

